
The Safe, Boring, and Extremely Cheap Drug That Could Cure Aging - liamdanielduffy
https://medium.com/s/youthnow/the-safe-boring-and-extremely-cheap-drug-that-could-cure-aging-83bf4977b0ac
======
wmblaettler
Calorie restriction has shown anti-aging benefits as well, does metformin
mimic this by restricting glucose/calorie absorption? Does this mean you can
have your cake and eat it too?

~~~
AlexanderNull
Intermittent fasting has been shown in a few cases to exceed the benefit of
caloric restriction (and it's generally easier to follow:
[http://www.pnas.org/content/100/10/6216](http://www.pnas.org/content/100/10/6216)
I mention that because the cytological benefits of IF are also accompanied by
well improved glucose regulation metrics. There's a good chance that those
changes are at least partial drivers for the overall benefits.

------
aszantu
so when people eat less starch and sugar the inflammation goes back. Now the
industry wants to sell a diabetic medication for longevity. Makes sense xD

~~~
teslabox
Metformin is just a drug that impairs the liver’s ability to put sugar into
the blood stream. While there are certainly drugs to treat the conditions
associated with aging, this is probably not one of them.

~~~
ThJ
Well, as the article points out, and other articles have pointed out,
Metformin has a modestly positive effect on longevity. The diseases associated
with diabetes type II (metabolic syndrome, syndrome X) pretty much overlap
with the main diseases that kill old people. It would thus make sense that a
drug designed to alleviate symptoms of diabetes could modestly slow down
aging.

